# Disheartening search for cockapoo puppy.



## Clare100

I'm just really wanting to let off some steam.. Sorry.. 

So we have been searching for a while now to find the perfect cockapoo bitch puppy. I want one from a home environment (mainly as I have kids and want a pup who is use to the noises etc of family life etc).
We found one however sadly she was not quite what we were wanting (mainly down to a fussy husband). 

I have been on breedersonline and others and they mainly all look like large scale breeders and not the sort of breeders that I want to fund (some of which looking like puppy farms). I have then rung a couple of people that stated they were pets etc and after arranging visits and getting addresses I have seen on google earth (the wonders of technology) that they are not in fact pets that at the end of the gardens you can see kennels.. 

I feel sad that so many people out there are breeding these dogs for the money that they can give them from breeding. It makes it so hard for people like me to find a puppy and I can say I will not give up the search if it takes me months and months, there is no way I will put money in these peoples pockets.

I know people on here regularly ask for breeders details however if anyone knows of a hobby breeder (there pet dog is having pups) then do message me. I'm in the south east but my priority is to find a pup from a lovely home (obviously with all the checks etc) and distance is not the be all..

Well thanks guys for reading my rant and hey fingers crossed I find a happy healthy pup soon...


----------



## JoJo

Sorry to hear your search is not going well  ....

Where have you visited? There are some great home or hobby breeders out there so please don't be put off by the not so ethical ones  .. with a real love of the breed and their own dogs, plus puppies raised fully in the home along with adult dogs, children and great socialisation.

A few hobby breeders on here Mandy (MandyM), Adam (HappyAds) and Katie (Lola24).


----------



## Clare100

Hi jojo
Latest was in Essex, she said they were pets however on google earth it appeared the back garden has lots of kennels and runs. 
It's just so hard working out who's telling the truth as when I speak to them they seem so upfront. What upsets me the most is not that it may take us longer than expected to find a puppy but more that I feel so sorry for all these poor dogs that they are breeding time after time. 
We nearly rehomed a Labradoodle (via someone who was fostering it at my dog training club) the poor thing was going to be taken to the vets to be PTS as it had not been a great mum to its first litter of pups ( probably as it had only just turned 1) so a friend said they would take it and foster it until a permenant home could be found. It's so sad that this is what these poor dogs have to go through. 

I will find a pup in the end. Where did you get your to lovelies from they are gorgeous... There are so many stunning dogs on his forum... I do look forward to adding a pic one day..


----------



## wilfiboy

Katie has a litter at the moment but she is in York. I saw her ad last week, mum Izzie is Katie's dog she has Lola from Izzies litter last year. Both Izzie and stud are PRA clear x


----------



## Rufini

Don't forget google earth can show old or outdated images! It might be a good breeder bought a house that used to have kennels and they knocked them down....

Best thing to do is actually go to the breeder and see for yourself. The hobby breeder we got Vincent from had kennels in her garden, but as it turned out she had kept the pups indoors the whole time and they were well socialised.


----------



## JoJo

I am sure you will find a lovely puppy soon enough  

Yes Katie does have a lovely litter at the moment, fully raised in the home, caring and loving hobby breeder and our friend  ... Mrs K Tallett on breeders online  she is based in York .. send her an email tell her Karen & JoJo mentioned her pups  she will laugh at that ....


----------



## JoJo

Clare100 said:


> Hi jojo
> Latest was in Essex, she said they were pets however on google earth it appeared the back garden has lots of kennels and runs.
> 
> sorry to hear this ...I understand you want a home breeder, but some do have websites which gives an open approach to breeding... visit and build a friendship with your b reeder...
> 
> It's just so hard working out who's telling the truth as when I speak to them they seem so upfront. What upsets me the most is not that it may take us longer than expected to find a puppy but more that I feel so sorry for all these poor dogs that they are breeding time after time.
> 
> I do understand but a good breeder will want the best for their own dogs .. and there are some out there
> 
> We nearly rehomed a Labradoodle (via someone who was fostering it at my dog training club) the poor thing was going to be taken to the vets to be PTS as it had not been a great mum to its first litter of pups ( probably as it had only just turned 1) so a friend said they would take it and foster it until a permenant home could be found. It's so sad that this is what these poor dogs have to go through.
> 
> Labradoodles are gorgeous ... very sad .. a good breeder will treat each bitch as an individual .. ethical breeding is important for the quality of the puppies and care of any breeding dog.
> 
> I will find a pup in the end. Where did you get your to lovelies from they are gorgeous... There are so many stunning dogs on his forum... I do look forward to adding a pic one day..
> 
> Honey I adopted when young, Picnic was from Debra Hutton (fab home breeder and good friend) but no longer breeds  and ..... well, number 3 will be from another good breeder  lol and number 4 ... ha ha ha


Your puppy day will come and we all be excited to meet him or her ... worth the wait for the right puppy xxx


----------



## Clare100

Thanks jojo just messages her. It is a long way but recommendations and how she keeps them is probably most important to me.

Cx


----------



## JoJo

Oh Clare keep us posted  

Katie is a lovely member of this forum ... member name Lola24


----------



## Turi

Ooooo, I didn't know that Katie has another litter! That will explain why she hasn't been on here a lot! 

Clare have you tried Ian & Claire in Kent, they're on breeders' online. They're a small arable farmer that have one litter a year from their working girls. We went to see them and LOVED their puppies - the only reason we didn't go for them is that they weren't due to have a litter ready within our desired time-frame.


----------



## Pollypiglet

It is a bit like searching for houses online do not take what you see on the internet as the actual situation. Unless you visit breeders you cannot possibly tell how they breed and keep pups. Hatties breeder has two outdoor kennels which are not used but would show up on a satalite image. Unless you visit and get a feel you will never know.


----------



## Chumphreys

Please let me know if you find a good breeder as we are also from the South East and are looking for a new member of the family.
XC


----------



## mandym

Jojo is also a home breeder who i would strongly recommend,adores her dogs,has put a lot of thought and care in to her future litters and of course her dogs are adorable xxx


----------



## Tressa

I have nothing to add about which breeders to choose, but just wanted to say that I am so pleased to belong to a forum with people who are so willing to help. I think you are all wonderful:hug:


----------



## JoJo

All virtual friends on here  .. don't you just love it .. oh and all little bit poo crazy


----------



## MillieDog

Good luck with your search Clare. I'm sure you will be successful soon.


----------



## ali-s.j.

mandym said:


> Jojo is also a home breeder who i would strongly recommend,adores her dogs,has put a lot of thought and care in to her future litters and of course her dogs are adorable xxx


Are you planning a litter soon JoJo?


----------



## wilfiboy

We are all eager about news of Jojo pups x


----------



## Oxxy

Hi Clare, I'm from South Kent and have recently found a hobby breeder in my hometown who I have reserved a boy from; the pups ready to go end of May if this interests you? (or anyone else from the South East!) Plus the pups are socialised with cats, tortoise(s) and lizards(if you require this!) Best of luck in your search.


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oxxy said:


> Hi Clare, I'm from South Kent and have recently found a hobby breeder in my hometown who I have reserved a boy from; the pups ready to go end of May if this interests you? (or anyone else from the South East!) Plus the pups are socialised with cats, tortoise(s) and lizards(if you require this!) Best of luck in your search.


Fab post Joe  - I am pondering on the question of how many people have on their checklist for things to ask the breeder, "are the puppies socialised with tortoises and lizards?"
:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Pollypiglet

Just for info I found Hattie (and probably her housemate Minton) by searching Breeders Online. I am very fussy but a visit will always give you a 'feel' you won't get just searching the net just ask anyone who has bought a dog without seeing it first!


----------



## wilfiboy

ali-s.j. said:


> Fab post Joe  - I am pondering on the question of how many people have on their checklist for things to ask the breeder, "are the puppies socialised with tortoises and lizards?"
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


That was always a prerequisite for me :laugh:


----------



## Oxxy

ali-s.j. said:


> Fab post Joe  - I am pondering on the question of how many people have on their checklist for things to ask the breeder, "are the puppies socialised with tortoises and lizards?"
> :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


Quite confident it's the number one asked question to all breeders


----------



## Chumphreys

Funny enough I have been speaking to my cousin today who is visiting from California.She has just rescued a terrier cross breed who is proving to be somewhat of a devil.So much so that she has employed dog trainers who have told her that he would make a fantastic Hollywood dog.Anyway the point of my post is that she was showing me photos of him and was telling me that she has just had to redo her garden as the dog keeps chasing lizards and pulling all of the plants up to get to them.Lizards would have been at the top of her list of questions )


----------



## ali-s.j.

I shall put it to the CCGB committee that we make it a condition of registering Approved Breeders


----------



## janee

I was looking for a puppy that was bred in a house 3 years ago, when we found Teddy. In the end I went for a puppy that was raised in a purpose built nursery not in the house, the breeder was honest about it and when we went to visit the building was clean, it did not smell and the dogs were clean and the parents were very friendly and well socialised. The breeder answered all my questions and asked her own of us. The parents had both been eye tested. 

We could not have asked for a better dog he is loved by all, I have teenage kids but he is a real star with the young kids and toddlers at the park after school. The real socialisation comes from you the owner when you get the puppy home.

Don't dismiss a larger breeder just because they are not home reared. Ask lots of questions and go and visit them with no strings attached, we did an 8 hour round trip to view Ted at 5 weeks before we had decided to take him, you have to be prepared to travel for the right pup, after all, with luck you will have them for 14year or so.

Good luck on your search.


----------



## emmabaily07

Our beagle came from a large breeder highly recommended. She settled well at home and was well socialised. Daisy, our poo, came frome a one time breeder raised in the kitchen. She settled well ans was well socialised. As long as you are happy that the animals welfare is paramount and they are only breeding one type I.e. not framing them, then all should be well I can honestly say the only difference was the connection with the breeder. The first was very professional and business like, the second was very personal. (which I preferred).


----------



## ali-s.j.

I agree with Emma, except my breeder was professional, businesslike and very personal and friendly too


----------



## Clare100

Thanks everyone and especially you Jo Jo... We are now just waiting to collect our new puppy from Katie in York... It was great to get so much feedback from everyone and I know that there will be many more questions and comments from me on here in the future.. 

Thanks again guys for all your help and for those looking I hope you find your pup soon...


----------



## Janev1000

That's really exciting! Well done! and it's so nice that you found your perfect pup through this forum. x


----------



## ali-s.j.

Congratulations Clare, lucky lady


----------



## JoJo

Clare100 said:


> Thanks everyone and especially you Jo Jo... We are now just waiting to collect our new puppy from Katie in York... It was great to get so much feedback from everyone and I know that there will be many more questions and comments from me on here in the future..
> 
> Thanks again guys for all your help and for those looking I hope you find your pup soon...


Oh I am so excited for you Clare ..   yippy 

I don't recommend breeders as a rule as I feel finding a breeder to tick all your boxes is very important and a personal experience, however I class Katie as a good friend as we share much info on breeding, health info, dog ownership and general chat too, she loves her dogs and takes breeding as seriously as I do .. also Katie ticked all my boxes when looking for a breeder   and I will happily share these types of breeders with others ...

Which puppy is yours? ... 

Mods can I add a photo please ????


----------



## l5eok

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kali, my lovely KC registered black working cocker spaniel gave birth to a healthy litter of 7 cockapoo puppies on Wednesday 25th April. Sired by a cream toy poodle who is registered and eye tested.

The litter consists of 4 dogs and 3 bitches.
Pup 1 - Cream Dog - White markings on head, chest and shoulder.
Pup 2 - Golden cream all over dog
Pup 3 - Cream bitch - White markings on head **reserved **
Pup 4 - Tan all over dog
Pup 5 - Black dog - small white beard and white bib
Pup 6 - Black bitch - White bib, white socks and white chest.
Pup 7 - Black bitch - small white bib and white beard - reserve for me 

Pups can be seen with mum for viewings and are indoor dogs, they are not kept outdoors. The pups will be well socialised with kids and other dogs. I have 3 step kids 6,8 & 11(the 6 year old can't leave them alone destined to be a vet i think) and my 2 year old dalmatian loves to look at them, hope hes not thinking lunch :-(

They will be ready to go to their forever homes from Thursday 21st June at the earliest. They will be vet checked and will have had their first vaccinations.

Please call or email for any further details or to arrange a viewing. I have individual pictures that can be emailed on request. 01270 257661
Thanks
Lorraine


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Just a word of warning:

Having viewed a recent thread on ILMC - it started to sound as though a breeder may have been using the term "Hobby Breeder" to hide behind - when their whole set-up sounded Commercial.

Looking on Breeders Online - and checking a few "Hobby" breeder websites - it does not look like some are being totally honest - so Google Earthing them is a great idea.

Stephen X


----------



## lady amanda

Jojo, I approve that you can add a photo....you are not the breeder so this is ok!


----------



## JoJo

Check out Izzi's beautiful litter when they were 2 days old .. they are much bigger now  ... Katie you should be very proud ... 

I so wanted to type check out Katie's puppies!!!


----------



## Muttley Brody

JoJo said:


> Check out Izzi's beautiful litter when they were 2 days old .. they are much bigger now  ... Katie you should be very proud ...
> 
> I so wanted to type check out Katie's puppies!!!


Ah how lovely.


----------



## JoJo

Pleased you like them, I adore them


----------



## wellerfeller

Are the dark ones chocs? I can't quite see 
They are lovely I would be very happy to have a Katie puppy!!


----------



## JoJo

1 x choccy girl 
1 x choc & white parti girl
1 x apricot & white girl 
2 x choccy boys with small white marking ... 

What a lovely litter, hey ... scrummy 

May have some more special photos coming soon ... as they are much bigger now


----------



## ali-s.j.

Whilst I do not wish to be a killjoy, I cannot see the difference between JoJo posting photos of her friend's litter, and a daughter posting photos of her mum's litter.
Don't get me wrong, I love to see the pups, but surely the rule should be the same for all, and Katie is a breeder at the end of the day?
I have a friend who has just had a number of litters, can I post them all up too?


----------



## wellerfeller

I am sorry Ali but that comment has just ruined the tone of this thread and post. I hate this tit for tat mentality. JoJo asked permission and it was granted. It's a bit different from posting Jd litters up on here. Some of our more lighthearted members are being driven away by posts like this, can we just enjoy things for what they are without adding bad feeling and negative opinions to them?


----------



## ali-s.j.

Oh dear, I had not intended to ruin the tone of the thread, nor cause any offence. I apologise to anyone who read it as such. 
Please delete my post Karen, and I will be more careful with future posts.


----------



## JoJo

I won't add a photo ... sorry for asking mods/admin   however you should know me by now and know I wouldn't ask that for any old reason... 

But Clare I know which puppy you are having ... good choice  what a gorgeous puppy you have coming into your life ... 

I may have a post you will like on my blog this weekend  

Clare stay in touch .. I am so pleased you are having a Katie pup .. excellent home breeder and good friend too ... quality breeder and quality raised puppies in my opinion and that is not something I say or see everyday .. lol


----------



## wellerfeller

Yes we do know you JoJo and so should everyone who has been a member on here for any amount of time. It's a shame about the picture, they are super cute. I will be following your blog


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Karen,

We thought the picture was super cute too - and it was really lovely to see such young puppies shown in such interesting colours - Please could you re-post the pictures ??

Julia and Stephen x


----------



## JoJo

Don't worry about the photo .... I will add to my blog over the weekend  understand the rules completely ... didn't want to cause any upset to Ali, but wish she had just enjoyed the photo and let me get away with it lol ..I know I am cheeky but hey thats what you all love about me .. pushy and cheeky  ... trust me on this one my cockapoo friends   

Wow its hot today .. may have to find a shady spot for a poo cuddle xxx


----------



## embee

JoJo said:


> Don't worry about the photo .... I will add to my blog over the weekend  understand the rules completely ... didn't want to cause any upset to Ali, but wish she had just enjoyed the photo and let me get away with it lol ..I know I am cheeky but hey thats what you all love about me .. pushy and cheeky  ... trust me on this one my cockapoo friends
> 
> Wow its hot today .. may have to find a shady spot for a poo cuddle xxx


Shall be keeping an eye on your blog this weekend then


----------



## Arthur123

Hi, i bought a cockapoo puppy last year from a place called 'Lorton Cockapoos' their website is www.lortoncockapoos.co.uk she was extreamley helpful and kind and all her dogs and puppies are very well cared for. The puppies are raised in her home, she does have kennels outside but they are immaculate and none of the dogs/puppies are a stranger to the house and are very friendly. Don't know if this will help you, she is based in Preston so i'm not sure how far you are willing to travel but i'm sure you won't be disappointed. I now have a gorgeous cockapoo he is just over 1 year old now, golden in colour and has the most amazing temperament and looks that any dog could have! He has always made us smile!!


----------



## JoJo

embee said:


> Shall be keeping an eye on your blog this weekend then


Hi Mandy .. I would recommend you do .. ha ha ha .. lots of lovely photos coming your way .. oh and a video too, well why not .. how you doing my cockapoo buddy? I am so hot today ... my girls are just happy to chill out today .. even Picnic is chilled out, no jumping up and the pig ears treats have been replaced with ice cubes .. I am not knocking it, I love the sunshine .. and I will happily take me doggy related books to a shady spot


----------



## Sezra

I will be keeping an eye out for your blog updates JoJo.  Glad you are enjoying the sunshine. x


----------



## Jedicrazy

JoJo said:


> Hi Mandy .. I would recommend you do .. ha ha ha .. lots of lovely photos coming your way .. oh and a video too, well why not .. how you doing my cockapoo buddy? I am so hot today ... my girls are just happy to chill out today .. even Picnic is chilled out, no jumping up and the pig ears treats have been replaced with ice cubes .. I am not knocking it, I love the sunshine .. and I will happily take me doggy related books to a shady spot



Oh I'm excited Jojo! When exactly this weekend????


----------



## embee

JoJo said:


> Hi Mandy .. I would recommend you do .. ha ha ha .. lots of lovely photos coming your way .. oh and a video too, well why not .. how you doing my cockapoo buddy?


I've had a brilliant day helped along by a houseful of dogs - apricot cockapoo heaven with 3 cockapoos, 1 little 9 week cockapoo puppy and 2 lovely cockers. Movie will be on the blog late this evening  I could so easily fit 6 dogs in the house...


----------



## Sezra

embee said:


> I've had a brilliant day helped along by a houseful of dogs - apricot cockapoo heaven with 3 cockapoos, 1 little 9 week cockapoo puppy and 2 lovely cockers. Movie will be on the blog late this evening  I could so easily fit 6 dogs in the house...


Yay! Two lovely blogs to catch up with!


----------



## JoJo

Jedicrazy said:


> Oh I'm excited Jojo! When exactly this weekend????


Clare, I will try my best to add a happy post this evening .. but will have to sweet talk my technical support lol .. wetting myself here .. ok I can blog, but I like my hubby to sort out the videos as I am naff at it (you know I am not that techy) .. what would I do without him  shh don't tell him that .. he's the best .. must be the heat, why am I being so soppy ..


----------



## JoJo

embee said:


> I've had a brilliant day helped along by a houseful of dogs - apricot cockapoo heaven with 3 cockapoos, 1 little 9 week cockapoo puppy and 2 lovely cockers. Movie will be on the blog late this evening  I could so easily fit 6 dogs in the house...


Oh wow, did Nicole pop over? 6 dogs in the house works for me Mandy  Go for it Mandy, you only live once .. here for a good time not a long time, and poos do provide a good time .. I have always said I wanted 4 as I know I could deal with 4 easily, no problem at all ... I will get there, give me another year or two .. and some sweet talking to hubby lol ...


----------



## embee

JoJo said:


> lots of lovely photos coming your way .. oh and a video too, well why not ..


You kept that quiet  Fudge is gorgeous...


----------



## mandym

Sorry a bit confused here.I thought that although breeders werent allowed to post pics,new puppy owners were allowed??Jojo is a new puppy owner so why was the pic removed? xxx


----------



## wellerfeller

JoJo, I feel that Fudge deserves a thread of her own! With pictures!!! Please?????


----------



## mandym

why was the pic removed?


----------



## Sezra

:jumping: Oh wow! A new Choccy girl in your pack! How exciting! :jumping:arty2::congrats:

I wondered why the litter photo had disappeared? Forum madness if you ask me! I thought only breeders were not allowed to post litter pictures  

Anyway, like Karen says Fudge deserves her own thread!


----------



## JoJo

Ha ha ha .. thanks my cockapoo buddies .. so pleased you like my Fudge


----------



## Fiver

Jo
I saw the photos of chocolate Fudge on your blog....beautiful girl
Where have you been,not many post from you now on here.
Miss the humour,practical advice and of course all the pink fluffiness


----------



## JoJo

Ahh pleased you like Fudge Val  and thanks for the lovely comments .. 

I have been a bit fed up with forum life.. I simply needed a break, but I am back for one final stab at forum life, let’s get this forum back to its former glory .. so warning any naff and dare I say it, poo threads and I am off for good lol ha ha ha be funny if I left on my 6000 post  

Plus I have been having lots of puppy updates from my friend Katie and was busy picking my Fudge he he he ... Val enjoy my Fudge updates ... and you can always get me on My Dogs Life if you just fancy a cockapoo chat or giggle  

Oh and Clare .. guess what we will be having sisters .. yippy 

See I wouldn't recommend a breeder unless they ticked all my own boxes ..


----------



## wellerfeller

Sounds like a good plan to me JoJo! So let's start with a proper intro for Fudge.........c'mon we are still waiting................


----------



## Clare100

Not long now... Getting very excited  
As you are not too far from me Jo Jo as I'm in Surrey we may have to have a family reunion at some point lol lol.


----------



## JoJo

Clare100 said:


> Not long now... Getting very excited
> As you are not too far from me Jo Jo as I'm in Surrey we may have to have a family reunion at some point lol lol.


I already had that in mind Clare  see I wouldn't recommend a breeder unless they ticked all my boxes ...


----------



## Janev1000

Clare - where is your puppy thread?!! Come on we'd like to see Fudge's brother/sister! x


----------



## Jedicrazy

Yes come on Clare, which one is yours?


----------



## Loopylu

Hi I am getting mine from a lady in chievley near Newbury she seems to meet your requirements not sure I am allowed to give the details but if you want private message me ill give you the background and you go and have a look Lynne


----------



## Clare100

Ok so I'm new to this forum business so putting 'threads' up and linking seems very complicated but I will get there.. 
We are having the choc and white girl who we have named 'Daisy'... Can't wait .


----------



## Jedicrazy

Clare100 said:


> Ok so I'm new to this forum business so putting 'threads' up and linking seems very complicated but I will get there..
> We are having the choc and white girl who we have named 'Daisy'... Can't wait .


oh yes I saw her pic on the Breeders Online ad, super and :congrats:


----------



## JoJo

Clare shall I put up a thread for you


----------



## Clare100

Oohh yeah... I'm such a forum virgin... Lol... This is the first one I have been on and I love it...


----------



## JoJo

no probs .. I will add a thread for you  I have photos of Daisy too ...


----------

